# Which resort in Las Vegas?



## myip (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a weak trade.  I am able to get:

Westgate Flamingo Bay at Las Vegas
 PMV-The Carriage House • CA1
or  Desert Paradise Resort • DEP

Which one should I take?  It seems like Westgate is the best choice but PMV has the best location.


----------



## cluemeister (Dec 22, 2006)

I've never been in any of them, but the Carriage House is really close to the strip.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 22, 2006)

Based on the last few reports I'd read, I'd stay away from Sunterra's Desert Paradise resort. It has been through a couple of ownership changes and maintenance/upkeep seemed to fall through the cracks. Enough so that I.I. took it's 5 star rating away and that doesn't seem to be an easy trick from what I've seen. 

Carriage House is within walking distance to the strip (unless you're there in the very hot summer time) but, Marriott's Grand Chateau is right in front of it with major construction going on so, noise could be an issue. 

I'm NOT a huge Westgate fan but, Westgate's Flamingo Bay seems to be the best choice out of this group you have. I'm a little surprised these are you're only choices. Many consider Vegas to be one of the "overbuilt" locations in timesharing. Either they're somewhat wrong or you're using a pretty week trader.


----------



## myip (Dec 22, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> Many consider Vegas to be one of the "overbuilt" locations in timesharing. Either they're somewhat wrong or you're using a pretty week trader.


I am using an Orlando week to trade for Christmas 2007. Dec 23-30.  These are the only week that is available now in II.


----------



## Sharp Traveler (Dec 22, 2006)

*Hello from a Westgate Flamingo Bay owner!*

I have not been to the other two so cannot comment on them.  Westgate is about three miles past the Rio and the Palms.  Two girlfriends and I stayed in a 1 bdrm for an extended weekend and it was a good home base for us.  It was quiet when we wanted quiet and the shuttle system worked well for us( ie. seemed to be ontime with both drop off and pickup).  We ordered pizza one night and had it delivered to our room, no problem.  The units seem to be decent with large bed, jucuzzi, leather furniture, stereo system, fire place, and full kitchen.  There are a few organized activities, but we did not partake in these as we were "on the strip" for most of the days.  

I know a lot of people do not like Westgate, but we appreciated being off the strip with some quiet down time.  The resort to us felt like a home away from home.  

I'm not trying to "sell" this resort, just wanted to let you know our opinion of this place and hopefully it helps in your decision!


Sharp Traveler.


----------



## DianneL (Dec 23, 2006)

We were at the Carriage House last year.  It is a good location, within walking distance of the strip.  There is a lot of construction going on in the area but we were not bothered by noise.  We requested the side of the building away from the construction, overlooking the pool.  The property appeared to be an older property, but was certainly adequate and clean.  However, it is not like a Marriott or some of the other high-end timeshare properties.  I would stay there again.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 23, 2006)

Orlando is a pretty weak trader but, the week you're looking at in Vegas should be a pretty weak week as well. Hard to believe all you're pulling is those three resorts but, Vegas really doesn't have a lot to choose from despite the preception that it's overbuilt. I believe I.I. only lists 14 or 16 resorts with 5 or 6 being under construction. 

I'd still stick with Westgate but Carriage House would also be a nice resort. The reason I'm hesitant to put Carriage House first is the new Marriott in front of it has started heavy construction on it's second tower. I'm not certain when Westgate plans on breaking ground on it's new resort (right across the street from the Carriage House) but when they do, you can bet the pile drivers will be going full force. In Vegas, constrcution hours have been known to start very early in the morning. 

I'd take the relative calm and quite of Westgate 3 miles off the strip rather than the possible early morning wake up calls daily from construction noise.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 23, 2006)

Sharp Traveler said:
			
		

> .......
> I know a lot of people do not like Westgate, but we appreciated being off the strip with some quiet down time.  The resort to us felt like a home away from home.
> 
> I'm not trying to "sell" this resort, just wanted to let you know our opinion of this place and hopefully it helps in your decision!
> ...



It's not so much Westgates resorts as it's their sales staff. Westgate sales staff can be VERY persistant trying to rope you into a presentation. With Westgate getting ready to build it's new property behind the Aladdin, you can anticipate a full court push for exchangers to take the "maintenance tour" which is nothing more than a sales presentation in disguise. 

We were very put off by Westgate Town Centers persistance that we HAD to attend a maintenance meeting or risk being charged for ANYTHING they found wrong with the unit when we left. They were so persisitant that I eventually ended up in a shouting match when one of their salesman attempted to threaten me with financial charges if we didn't attend the meeting. 

That's why I don't care much for Westgate, not because of their resorst. Since that time, I've learned through TUG how to avoid the pesky salesman with their "maintenance meeting" requests and enjoy my vacation. I presently have an exchange into a Westgate resort in Branson so we'll see how things go.


----------



## Sharp Traveler (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Doug, good luck on that Westgate exchange to Branson, I hope you have a great time.  Let us know how that resort is, I've never been to any of the other Westgate resorts.

When my girlfriends and I were in Vegas the sales staff did ask if we were interested in the presentation, we simply said no thanks and walked away, there was not another word said about it.  Maybe we got off lucky, but I can understand how the pushiness, persistance, and rudeness can sour a person on the whole Westgate idea and any timeshare for that matter!:annoyed: 

Happy Holidays to all!   Sharp Traveler.


----------



## mrsstats (Dec 23, 2006)

I have stayed at both Carriage House & Westgate.   Carriage house is great for being near the strip.  But I prefer Westgate, away from the strip but not too far.   We always rent a car so being off the strip is not a problem for us.


----------



## myip (Dec 24, 2006)

I managed to enter an on-going search and manage to pull the Suites at Polo Towers.  What unit should I request it?  Are they going to finish the renovation by next Dec 2007?  What is the timeline on the upgrade and renovation?


----------



## cluemeister (Dec 24, 2006)

*The million dollar question*



			
				myip said:
			
		

> I managed to enter an on-going search and manage to pull the Suites at Polo Towers.  What unit should I request it?  Are they going to finish the renovation by next Dec 2007?  What is the timeline on the upgrade and renovation?



The original timeline was 15 months, and I believe that's still the plan.  The deadline for payment is Feb 1, 2007.  If the start date is June 1 2007, (big guess), then the completion for the resort would be Oct 1, 2008.  

If you're asking me if the renovation will be done, my guess based on PT's history is that the renovations will be started, but not anywhere near completion.  

Having said that, I would still choose PT's over your other two choices.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 24, 2006)

Because of it's great location, I'd also choose Polo Towers. The resort has had mixed reviews but it's not so far gone as to negate the great location. I believe a lot of the complaints come from that fact that the resort has gotten older while other, newer, bigger, better resorts have been built. It's not that it's in such horrible shape as it's just been outdated and out done by resorts such as Hilton and Marriott. It's always going to be hard to run with those big dogs.

As far as the timelime for the renovations to give PT's a face lift, don't hold your breath. The HOA/BOD is about as bad as it can get. Organization skills are the last thing they have. It took them close to THREE YEARS just to remove two tennis courts and put in the small family/childrens pool area, upgade the security camera's and upgrade the water treatment system for the units. 

On the other hand, it took them maybe two months to remove the owners lounge, something sold heavily as an owners benefit, and turn it into an accounting office, something that provides income to the DEVELOPER. So, since this doesn't provide income for the developer and is a benefit for the owners, I'm thinking maybe between 2010 and 2020 we'll see the renovations completed. But then again I have a decidedly sarcastic and dark view of our HOA/BOD at PT's.


----------



## myip (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks.  I just confirmed on Polo Towers.  We are looking forward to go there next year.  Happy Holiday!


----------



## wandering gnome (Dec 25, 2006)

*avoiding Westgate sales*

Doug,

I'm checking into Westage in Branson this week.  What tactics other than unpluging the phone do you have to avoid the sales department?


----------



## mishugana (Dec 25, 2006)

wandering gnome said:


> Doug,
> 
> I'm checking into Westage in Branson this week.  What tactics other than unpluging the phone do you have to avoid the sales department?



make the appointment for the last day and dont show up


----------



## lostinjapan14 (Dec 25, 2006)

haha, that's a GOOD one


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 26, 2006)

mishugana said:


> make the appointment for the last day and dont show up



Dito!

For us it will be easier. We're not staying for the full week. Instead it will just be a long weekend for us. 

I'm hoping Westgate has changed some of it's heavy handed tactics and tricks to get unsuspecting people into a sales presentation that they never wanted to attend. Some of the more recent things I've read almost seem to indicate that Westgate has started backing off a little bit. 

Maybe there's been enough complaints with I.I. resort reviews to put some pressure on them (like they tried to put on us) to BACK OFF. I know when we go there next year, I'll be ready for them. I have very little tolerance for anyone who interferes with my leasure time. Westgate caught me off guard once when they were my very first exchange. That won't happen again.


----------



## fnewman (Dec 26, 2006)

dougp26364 said:


> Based on the last few reports I'd read, I'd stay away from Sunterra's Desert Paradise resort. It has been through a couple of ownership changes and maintenance/upkeep seemed to fall through the cracks. Enough so that I.I. took it's 5 star rating away and that doesn't seem to be an easy trick from what I've seen.


Based on the TUG Reviews section Desert Paradise has the same rating as quite a few other LV resorts, including Polo Towers Suites.  We've stayed there once and found it very nice, even during the time when Sunterra was renovating.  Now, having spend several million $ there, it should be pretty competitive.  As I recall the rooms are spacious and access is pretty easy with plenty of parking.  Good 'neighborhood' setting if you like to get out and walk, etc.   However, some will not like the fact that it is not on the strip (it is a couple of miles west on Tropicana).  Not a problem for us as we like to visit surrounding areas as well.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 26, 2006)

fnewman said:


> Based on the TUG Reviews section Desert Paradise has the same rating as quite a few other LV resorts, including Polo Towers Suites.  We've stayed there once and found it very nice, even during the time when Sunterra was renovating.  Now, having spend several million $ there, it should be pretty competitive.  As I recall the rooms are spacious and access is pretty easy with plenty of parking.  Good 'neighborhood' setting if you like to get out and walk, etc.   However, some will not like the fact that it is not on the strip (it is a couple of miles west on Tropicana).  Not a problem for us as we like to visit surrounding areas as well.



When Desert Paradise was new, it was a very nice resort. That's before Epic had financial problems and Sunterra bought them out. Desert Paradise used to be rated a 5 star resort but lost that distinction a couple of years back. It has not yet been restored and that has continued to make me a little gun shy about recommending it to others. It is nice to hear that Sunterra has perhaps brought the resort back up to a higher standard but it would be even nicer to see it returned to a 5 star rating with I.I. Of course, I'm still not 100% certain how I.I. hands out that rating in the first place. 

Numerical ratings on TUG are not reliable IMO. One has to really watch them. For instance, in the Missouri section you'll find Cabins at Green Mountain in Branson rated a 9 out of 10. While this is a nice timeshare it is not on par with many other timeshares around the country or, for that matter, even in Branson.

For that matter, one has to read between the lines on reviews. There is a review of a resort that has several consistant 7 to 9 ratings in which the resort was rated a 2. It was rated a 2 because their car was damaged in the parking lot and the resort refused to pay for the damage. Having someone else back into your vehicle, door ding it or otherwise damage it will hardly be paid for by any timeshare resort out there I'd dare say. So, that resort's rating has taken a hit, dropping it below other resorts of equal or lessor quality.

When looking at numerical ratings I like to see that the resort has been rated more than 20 times before putting much stock into that rating. I also like to read through the reviews to see what recent guests have said but, I also try to read between the lines to see why they are either happy or unhappy with the resort (owners, unhappy with vacation experience of the area, spotted one roach and ruined their vacation, to many kids at the pool et......)


----------



## grammieg (Dec 29, 2006)

we stayed at the dessert paradise this past oct.  when we arrived the unit had not been cleaned and the toilet was stuffed.  we notified the front desk and these problems were taken care of immediately.  the furnishings were very nice.  i realllly liked thet it was off the strip.  parking was good.   my husband could walk the neighborhood.  it was a lovely week.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 29, 2006)

I've never really understood the attraction of timeshares in a place like LV as I go there for great entertainment, gambling and fine dining -- which you don't find in a timeshare.  Timeshare pools don't even try to compete.  The major hotels in LV are really quite special places - you feel good just staying in one.  I almost bought a 3 bdrm at the new Marriott TS pre-construction but didn't because I knew I would never enjoy staying there because IMO the action is at the major hotels.

Brian


----------



## cluemeister (Dec 29, 2006)

Two reasons for timeshares in Vegas for us:

1.  Space to spread out, including two bathrooms.

2.  Can get onto the strip or into a rental car quickly.  When we stay in a Vegas hotel, it's a 10-15 minute walk to the strip, as they wind you through the casino to get out.  At PT's, I walk down a short hallway, take the elevator to the parking garage, and about 50' from the elevator is the car.   Same with walking to the strip.  When we stayed at the Luxor, it was around the pyramid level, down the inclinator, through the gift shops, through the attractions, down to the casino, across the parking garage bridge, and then  walk to the rental car and/or strip.

I understand the desire to be right at the casino, but for us, gambling is secondary to golf/sightseeing/dining.


----------



## BevL (Dec 30, 2006)

We'll be doing our first timeshare vacation in Vegas this March.  The reason?  We'll be there with our two adult children and one partner, for a total of five people.  That would mean three hotel rooms and we're paying the dime.

Frankly, a week in Vegas is a bit long for me - which is why we're leaving them there five days in and tacking five days in Palm Springs on (great priceline deal from flyertalk).  And I like being on the strip, even though I'm not a big gambler.  But we'll see how this goes.

Bev


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 30, 2006)

pwrshift said:


> I've never really understood the attraction of timeshares in a place like LV as I go there for great entertainment, gambling and fine dining -- which you don't find in a timeshare.  Timeshare pools don't even try to compete.  The major hotels in LV are really quite special places - you feel good just staying in one.  I almost bought a 3 bdrm at the new Marriott TS pre-construction but didn't because I knew I would never enjoy staying there because IMO the action is at the major hotels.
> 
> Brian



We're the opposite. We really don't like staying in a hotel room nor are we huge casino fans (not since the suits have have increased the house odds). We enjoy the extra room, the quite lobby, the escape from all the bells and lights of Vegas.

Unlike many people, we actually go to Vegas to relax. We have all the excitement just out our doorstep, all the shows, all the fine restaurants and all the lights but we can still spend the afternoon relaxing in a condo rathre than a 300 - 400 sq. ft. hotel room. We're not into relaxing with a few hundred of our closest strangers out by the pool and we don't run 24/7 anymore. 

For us, a timeshare is the perfect way to spend a Las Vegas vacation. Many people prefer to be off the strip but we prefer to be right on the strip. Just a short walk out the door and the action is there. For those who prefer to be a little more removed, I can understand that as well. But for us all of our Vegas timeshares are on or 1/2 block off the strip.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 30, 2006)

Bev,
You could break it up by spending part of a day or a day with me...

Fern



BevL said:


> Frankly, a week in Vegas is a bit long for me - which is why we're leaving them there five days in and tacking five days in Palm Springs on (great priceline deal from flyertalk).  And I like being on the strip, even though I'm not a big gambler.  But we'll see how this goes.
> 
> Bev


----------



## mapper (Dec 30, 2006)

BevL said:


> We'll be doing our first timeshare vacation in Vegas this March.  The reason?  We'll be there with our two adult children and one partner, for a total of five people.  That would mean three hotel rooms and we're paying the dime.
> 
> Frankly, a week in Vegas is a bit long for me - which is why we're leaving them there five days in and tacking five days in Palm Springs on (great priceline deal from flyertalk).  And I like being on the strip, even though I'm not a big gambler.  But we'll see how this goes.
> 
> Bev



Which resort did you pick?  We just spent a week at the Marriott Grand Chateau and it wasn' t long enough!  We do not go to the casinos unless we are going for a show.  We were in the Excalibur Thursday from 7 pm to 10:15 pm.  We only gambled for 1 hour while my sister and daughter stayed down in the arcade playing and then attended the Tournament of Kings dinner show.

We had so many plans for this week but our daughter absolutely loved staying in the MAZE activity center that we could barely pry her away to leave the resort. (We didn' t suffer as hubby and I really enjoyed our luxurious unit.)  They have quite a few activities for the adults too.

We went to the Desert Passage shops, ate at the Wynn for Christmas buffet, had dinner one night at BJ' s Restaurant and Brewery on Charleston then went to see the Christmas lights at Opportunity Village, spent about 4 hours at the BassPro Shop on another day and then ate at the Silverado. We baked Christmas cookies and did crafts, my hubby and I actually got to watch a dvd with no interruption and other than that we spent some wonderful family time away from the hustle and bustle of work. Oh well, we will go to Mt. Charleston, see Dirk Arthur, see KA, and the Magical Forest next year.

So much to do in Vegas, oh and then there are a whole bunch of casinos if interested.  

Diana


----------



## BevL (Jan 2, 2007)

Fern:

Thank you for your kind offer - unfortunately my husband would kill me if I leave him with the "brats".

Diana:

We're at the Fairfield Grand Desert although we're actually thinking of getting a second unit if I can snag something using an AC with Interval, as our son has a few friends that would like to come down and there won't be room for everybody in one unit.  We'll see.

Bev


----------

